# Education requirements for 2171 and 2173



## bug3003 (Jul 18, 2013)

Hi,

I was looking at the FSW process and have been through most documents.
However was not clear on the below:

I have B.E in Electronics from India. Will I be eligible for 2171 or 2173.
I do have about 10yrs experience in Software Testing


Requesting your views.

Thanks in advance for taking time to go through my query


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

bug3003 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was looking at the FSW process and have been through most documents.
> However was not clear on the below:
> ...


Only your job responsibilities and duties matter and should be around 60% matching to the job duties mentioned by hrsdc for the intended occupation. SO select that occupation which best describes your duties.

Educational background does not matter so apply asap as these both are hot occupations and may not last too long.


----------



## bug3003 (Jul 18, 2013)

sssagi said:


> Only your job responsibilities and duties matter and should be around 60% matching to the job duties mentioned by hrsdc for the intended occupation. SO select that occupation which best describes your duties.
> 
> Educational background does not matter so apply asap as these both are hot occupations and may not last too long.



Thank you so much
Yes, looks like I will be missing it this time. 
Have yet to get my transcripts from the University and dont think that will happen before August
Lets see how it goes


----------



## ashpin (Feb 10, 2014)

Hi,

If you are eligible for both then go for 2171.
It is filling slowly.

I guess you can still get documents attested in time. If you follow process religiously, you will be able to file your application in 1.5 to 2 months.

All the best 

Regards,
Ash



bug3003 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was looking at the FSW process and have been through most documents.
> However was not clear on the below:
> ...


----------

